# Strange question of the week



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone know how long the HDMi cable is you get with a 360 Elite?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

At a guess 1m lol


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

2m defo, just went and checked for you.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok - Asked as I use it to connect laptop to tv - but it's about 6 inches shorter than ideal so I need a 3m one.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've found the best place for HDMI leads to be ASDA, 1.5m is £1.99 and they do a 3m one too IIRC.


----------

